# Παρακαλώ όπως να



## Costas (Apr 30, 2010)

Άκουσα στο αεροδρόμιο:
“Παρακαλείσθε όπως μαζί με το εισιτήριό σας να επιδεικνύετε και την ταυτότητα ή το διαβατήριό σας”.

Καταρχήν, το ‘όπως’ λύνει ένα συντακτικό πρόβλημα. Γιατί, αν βάλουμε ‘να’, τότε θα γίνει:
Παρακαλείσθε να επιδεικνύετε μαζί με το εισιτήριό σας και την ταυτότητα ή το διαβατήριό σας.
Ή:
Παρακαλείσθε, μαζί με το εισιτήριό σας, να επιδεικνύετε και την ταυτότητα ή το διαβατήριό σας.
Ή:
Μαζί με το εισιτήριό σας, παρακαλείσθε να επιδεικνύετε και την ταυτότητα ή το διαβατήριό σας.

Ωραίοι τρόποι όλοι αυτοί, αλλά κάπως λογοτεχνικοί, του γραπτού λόγου, ή έστω του προσεγμένου προφορικού. Όταν μιλάμε αυθόρμητα, αντιθέτως, θα ξεκινήσουμε με το ρήμα και αμέσως μετά θα θέλουμε το ‘να’ και, αμέσως μετά απ' αυτό, θα θέλουμε το ρήμα της δευτερεύουσας και το όποιο αντικείμενο:

Παρακαλείσθε να εκκενώσετε την αίθουσα.

Μόλις όμως κάνουν την εμφάνισή τους τα “μαζί με το εισιτήριό σας” ή όποιος άλλος προσδιορισμός, το πράμα μπερδεύεται. Δεν μπορείς να πεις:

*Παρακαλείσθε να μαζί με εισιτήριό σας επιδεικνύετε και την ταυτότητα ή το διαβατήριό σας*.

Σ' αυτή λοιπόν την τάση να είναι το 'παρακαλώ' ει δυνατόν κολλητά με το 'να' και το 'να' ει δυνατόν κολλητά με το ρήμα της τελικής πρότασης βρίσκει έδαφος το ‘όπως’ και φτιάχνει τον οικολογικό του θώκο. Έλα όμως που ο Ρωμιός χρειάζεται παρ' όλα αυτά το ‘να’ του· οπότε γεννήθηκε η φράση που άκουσα στο αεροδρόμιο.

Ας αφήσουμε όμως τη σύνταξη και ας πάμε στη σημασιολογία:

Το ‘όπως’ αυτό, κανονικά είναι ‘να’. Ωστόσο, ίσως δηλώνει, όταν χρησιμοποιείται και απ’ όσους χρησιμοποιείται, κάτι ελαφρώς διαφορετικό από το ‘να’. Συγκεκριμένα, απαλύνει το αίτημα, το κάνει πιο σεβαστικό. Το κάνει να ισοδυναμεί όχι με το “παρακαλώ να” αλλά με το “θα παρακαλούσα να”. Έτσι, το “παρακαλώ να” ακούγεται πια σχεδόν σαν “απαιτώ να”.

Τέτοια σκεφτόμουνα, όταν ξαφνικά προχτές στις ειδήσεις άκουσα κάτι πιο προχωρημένο ακόμα: τη διερμηνέα της συνέντευξης που έδωσε η Άνγκελα Μέρκελ μαζί με τον Στρως-Καν και τους άλλους, να λέει:

“Έχω παρακαλέσει επανειλημμένα όπως να μη χρησιμοποιούνται αριθμοί…”

Εδώ δεν έχουμε καμιά φορτωμένη σύνταξη, παρά μόνο ρήμα1-να-ρήμα2-αντικείμενο. Και όμως, ειπώθηκε αυτό που γράφω. Και μάλιστα, από διερμηνέα καλή.

[…a clearly displeased Mrs. Merkel responded, “I have asked over and over again in the past days that figures not be named, as long as figures are not in conjunction with a completed program.”]

Τελικά, μήπως αυτό το παιδί ο Οπωσνά έχει μέλλον;


----------



## buccaneer (Apr 30, 2010)

Λογικό μου φαίνεται - το "να" είναι απαραίτητο για να μιλήσεις ελληνικά και το "όπως" είναι το πλουμίδι, η διακοσμητική φούντα.

Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα με τις τρεις φράσεις που τις βρίσκεις "κάπως λογοτεχνικές, του γραπτού λόγου, ή έστω του προσεγμένου προφορικού." Αν έχουν κάτι το φτιαχτό, αυτό έχει να κάνει με το "παρακαλείσθε" (κυρίως) και με το "επιδεικνύετε". Η σύνταξη μια χαρά μου φαίνεται.
Κι αν διορθώναμε σε "παρακαλώ" και "δείχνετε", μια χαρά αυθόρμητα θα τις έλεγα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2010)

Costas said:


> Τελικά, μήπως αυτό το παιδί ο Οπωσνά έχει μέλλον;


Όχι. Όχι, να μην έχει, και όχι, δεν προβλέπω να έχει. Αναφέρομαι στο «όπως».

Κατάλοιπο που ούτε στα μεταφορικά μέσα δεν βλέπεις πια και απορώ πώς αναπαράγεται. Έχει παρέα και το «αιτούμαι όπως», μόνο που μ' αυτό δεν βρήκα κανένα «να» στο διαδίκτυο.

Η δική μου αγαπημένη σύνταξη (μια από αυτές που αναφέρεις, με δικά μου λόγια):
Σας παρακαλούμε, μαζί με το εισιτήριό σας, να επιδεικνύετε και την ταυτότητα ή το διαβατήριό σας. (Το «επιδεικνύω» λέω να το κρατήσουμε στη γλώσσα, δεν με χαλάει. :) )
Αγαπημένη επειδή μου αρέσει να κάνω βόλτα τους εμπρόθετους. Δεν αντέχω στα ελληνικά το SVOMPT (Subject - Verb - Object - Manner - Place - Time).


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 30, 2010)

Η δική μου εμπειρία μέχρι στιγμής δείχνει ότι το αχώνευτο "όπως" χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες, μαζί με άλλα πολλά καθαρευουσιάνικα για να προσδώσει βαρύτητα και σοβαροφάνεια στο λόγο κι έτσι έχει αρχίσει σιγά-σιγά να επεκτείνεται. Προσωπικά, δεν αντέχω άλλα "παρακαλείσθε όπως...".


----------



## sarant (Apr 30, 2010)

Ωραίο θέμα, το αχώνευτο "όπως"


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2010)

Costas said:


> Τέτοια σκεφτόμουνα, όταν ξαφνικά προχτές στις ειδήσεις άκουσα κάτι πιο προχωρημένο ακόμα: τη διερμηνέα της συνέντευξης που έδωσε η Άνγκελα Μέρκελ μαζί με τον Στρως-Καν και τους άλλους, να λέει:
> 
> “Έχω παρακαλέσει επανειλημμένα όπως να μη χρησιμοποιούνται αριθμοί…”
> 
> Εδώ δεν έχουμε καμιά φορτωμένη σύνταξη, παρά μόνο ρήμα1-να-ρήμα2-αντικείμενο. Και όμως, ειπώθηκε αυτό που γράφω. Και μάλιστα, από διερμηνέα καλή.


Απ' ό,τι έχω δει μέχρι τώρα, το _παρακαλώ / παρακαλούμαι + όπως_ φέρνει σε τεράστια αμηχανία όποιον το χρησιμοποιεί, όταν κατόπιν είναι να ακολουθήσει άρνηση. Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις έχω κι εγώ ακούσει να σκάει το _να_ πριν από το _μην_, ενώ πιθανότατα την ίδια στιγμή ο ομιλών σκυλομετανιώνει που ξεκίνησε με το _όπως_ και βρέθηκε μετέωρος, μην μπορώντας να συνεχίσει χωρίς να υπαναχωρήσει πρώτα όπως-όπως.

ΥΓ Γιατί δεν υπάρχει το _σκυλομετανιώνω_ στα λεξικά;


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2010)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Γιατί δεν υπάρχει το _σκυλομετανιώνω_ στα λεξικά;


 
Υποψιάζομαι δάκτυλο γατόφιλων, Ζαζ. 

Πάντως, αυτό που λες σκέφτηκα κι εγώ διαβάζοντας το πρώτο ποστ του Κώστα, αφού έχουμε διερμηνεία, όχι μετάφραση, προφορικό, όχι γραπτό. Αν ήταν κι από τα γερμανικά όπου η άρνηση της δευτερεύουσας (nicht zu) πάει στο τέλος πριν το ρήμα, ίσως να ξεκίνησε την πρόταση και μετά της προέκυψε η άρνηση και κότσαρε το "να".


----------



## Mindkaiser (Mar 8, 2011)

Σχεδόν δάκρυσα από χαρά όταν είδα ότι ο γούγλης επέστρεψε στα αποτελέσματά του για το αχώνευτο "παρακαλώ όπως" την λεξιλογία. Πραγματικά, μου έχουν γίνει τα νεύρα τσατάλια με αυτά τα απίθανα εταιρικά ηλεμηνύματα που παίρνω καθημερινά. Ήμουν τόσο συγχυσμένος σήμερα, που αποφάσισα να διαπιστώσω αν συμμερίζεται κι άλλος τον δικό μου πόνο!

Επιπλέον, αν δείτε τα ελληνικά του σώματος των κειμένων, είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα προβληματιστείτε για το αν θα πρέπει να κλάψετε ή να γελάσετε.

"Τι σου λείπει κασιδιάρη; Σκούφια με το μαργαριτάρι."


----------

